# Usar un led de 100w como lampara para bicicleta sin utilizar baterias!



## AaronCamacho123 (Abr 20, 2017)

Holaa!
Viendo unos vídeos en youtube sobre lamparas caseras utilizando este tipo de leds de 100w (son muy potentes), se me ocurrió poder utilizar uno como lampara para mi bicicleta, no iría alimentado por baterías, solo quiero que me den su opinión sobre el prototipo que tengo pensado.
Se trata de instalar a la bici unos 3 dinamos en las llantas, cada uno con su circuito rectificador de señal para convertir la corriente alterna de los dinamos a corriente continua, de esta forma tendría 3 fuentes de voltaje de unos 12v de corriente continua dependiendo de los dinamos utilizados.
Después conectar en serie las salidas de esos dinamos para obtener una sola fuente de 36v la cual obviamente genera ese voltaje al pedalear.
Solo quedaría ponerle un disipador al led de potencia junto con un interruptor y probar si funciona!!.
Tengo varias dudas, pienso que no se pueda lograr el voltaje necesario para el led debido a que no funcione eso de conectar los dimos en serie, pero bueno no pierdo nada con intentarlo.
En cuanto tenga el presupuesto y los materiales empezare la construcción.
En caso de que funcione tendré una super lampara móvil que no usa baterias por lo cual estaría utilizando energía renovable.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 20, 2017)

Para comenzar, con un led común de 45mA, tienes suficiente para la bici.

Soy ciclista, y sé por qué te lo digo.

Las _*"dínamos"*_ para bici, son de 6V.

Y por la razón mencionada antes, te digo que con 3 _*"dínamos"*_, lo que te va a fallar....



*Son las piernas*.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 20, 2017)

¿Alguna vez has usado una dinamo con la bici? 
Si hubieras usado una para una lámpara de de 5W no preguntarías eso para 100W

Si la vas a convertir en bici estática y solo quieres iluminar en lugar de moverte, fantástico.

Una persona "normal" no da mucho mas de 100W en continuo.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2017)

Hace años que no veo un dinamo, y los que vi eran generadores de continua... pregunto si ya hay o siempre a habido alternadores o el compañero esta confundido?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 20, 2017)

Como dice papirin, los dinamos entregan cc, son motores usados como generadores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2017)

*Una FogoReflexión:* Un homosapiens saludable, que no sería mi caso, puede generar una potencia de unos < 400W, si 100W se van a hacer encender el LED, queda muy poco para la bicicleta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Los de bicicleta *siempre *fueron alternadores aunque los llamaban dínamos


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los de bicicleta *siempre *fueron alternadores aunque los llamaban dínamos


 algo salió  mal!...  dijo google XD

Debe haber de los dos tipos entonces.. porque los que vi eran como dice Sergiot , típico motor DC con escobillas.. tengo entendido que alternador es como un motor por inducción monofasico que produce corriente alterna.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Éstos fueron toda la vida alternadores , un imán girando en un campo , quizás hoy con la obsolescencia programada les agreguen hasta regulador electrónico 









Aqui tenés uno transparente 








https://www.3bscientific.com/dinamo-de-bicicleta-transparente-u29538,p_880_18037.html


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2017)

Hola a todos otro problema que veo es como poner tres dinamos en serie si uno de los polos son la carcaza o sea la masa o tierra , terias que ayslar electricamente hablando  los otros dos dinamos restantes de lo cuadro (ese es mectalico) de la bicicleta.
Y aun mas, ?porque enpleyar una bestia de 100W? , creo que varios Leds de alto brillo arreglados en un foco  en canbio de la lampara incandescente convencional sea suficiente para iluminar en adelante lo camiño.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2017)

> Y aun mas, ?porque enpleyar una bestia de 100W?



Quizas pueda servir como faro y como bicicleta, o si es de montaña serviría para encandilar y cazar conejos o hasta venados...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2017)

1) Alguno anduvo en bicicleta con 1 dínamo (En realidad alternador)
2) Se pueden llegar a imaginar una bicicleta con 3 dínamos (En realidad alternador)






*Estos serían posibles candidatos* 









​


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 20, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) Alguno anduvo en bicicleta con 1 dínamo (En realidad alternador)
> 2) Se pueden llegar a imaginar una bicicleta con 3 dínamos (En realidad alternador)



Por eso se lo dije...

Había noches, en que me costaba decidir, entre* la seguridad*, o* llegar a casa.
*

Y eso con uno (alternador) solo.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> quizás hoy con la obsolescencia programada les agreguen hasta regulador electrónico



No hace falta, duran menos de 6 meses.

Yo usé varios de esos, el que más duró, fué un modelo muy viejo, que me regalaron porque no funcionaba.

Al abrirlo vi que estaba cortada la conexión en uno de los bobinados.

Ese me duró año y medio, pero los otros(como el de la primera foto).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Ahora vienen en la maza , de todas maneras todos son de 6V 3 Watts :







_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-645302547-maza-dinamo-shimano-deore-xt-dh-t785-1d-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-620293736-maza-delantera-shimano-nexus-dinamo-dh-c3000-nuevas-_JM_


----------



## dladystarlight (Abr 20, 2017)

Si son de 3w necesitarías unos 33 más algunos extra por las pérdidas para generar 100 w... 😂😂😂😂 Puedo imaginarmelo


----------



## AaronCamacho123 (Abr 20, 2017)

EL led que quiero encender es uno como estos
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-554909262-led-potencia-100-watts-blanco-calido-smd-power-led-32v-100w-_JM_
Los dinamos que podria utilizar son como este, aqui dice que son de 12v aunque vi algunas pruebas donde lo median con un multimetro y llegaba a los 20v (alterna)
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-551251736-kit-luces-con-dinamo-para-bicicleta-tipo-retro-12volt-6watts-_JM_
En este video logran encender el led con 24 pilas AA recargables




Talvez no sea posible encender un led de 100w, pero uno de 50w si 
Cabe destacar que lo hago a modo de experimento, seria loco ver alguien en una bici con una super luz!


----------



## dladystarlight (Abr 20, 2017)

Aún así... Mover 15 dinamos para encenderlo no es broma... No es una cuestión solo de tensión... 

Puedes generar la tensión necesaria con tres o cuatro dinamos, pero el led no luciría o no lo haría a su máxima potencia


----------



## Scooter (Abr 20, 2017)

Es absurdo un led de 50W

Vas a tener mas seguridad, si, la absoluta seguridad de que te van a apedrear por la calle por ir deslumbrando a todos hasta el cuarto piso.
La absoluta seguridad de que no vas a poder pedalear eso
etc
Vamos, que seguridad no te va a faltar.


3, 5 o ya a lo bestia 10W son mas que suficientes para una bici.

Ahora mismo llevo uno de 3W y va holgado 
Antes llevaba uno se 1W y no estaba mal.
Importa mas la óptica que pongas para alumbrar al suelo y no dejar ciego al vecindario.


----------



## AaronCamacho123 (Abr 20, 2017)

dladystarlight dijo:


> Aún así... Mover 15 dinamos para encenderlo no es broma... No es una cuestión solo de tensión...
> 
> Puedes generar la tensión necesaria con tres o cuatro dinamos, pero el led no luciría o no lo haría a su máxima potencia


¿Que amperaje sera necesario para encender el led?
Tal vez se me ocurra otra cosa


----------



## dladystarlight (Abr 20, 2017)

Pues si es de 32v y 100w...Unos 3A


----------



## Scooter (Abr 20, 2017)

AaronCamacho123 dijo:


> ¿Que amperaje sera necesario para encender el led?
> Tal vez se me ocurra otra cosa


Si no sabes calcular algo tan simple/evidente quizás estás empeñado en hacer algo que te viene un poco grande.

100W son 100W.
Mas o menos son el 100% de la potencia que desarrollan tus piernas en régimen continuo, a no ser que seas deportista de élite. Ahora ya te puedes poner como quieras, puedes cambiar el voltage el omiage al vatiage o el amperiage que lo mismo te va a dar. Cuanto mas toques lo que sea mas te va a costar pedalear.
Si piensas poner un elevador de tensión, de corriente o de lo que sea, todo tiene pérdidas y todo "cuesta mas" cuanto mas lo toques. 
Si subes la corriente baja la tensión y viceversa y además tienes las pérdidas del equipo que cambia esas cosas.
Lo que no existe es el levador de potencia, a eso se le llama "milagro" y no se realiza por medios físicos. Hay quien tiene fe en esas cosas, es una opción, pero yo nunca he visto milagros. El día que vea uno cambiaré de opinión.


----------



## palurdo (Abr 20, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Una FogoReflexión:* Un homosapiens saludable, que no sería mi caso, puede generar una potencia de unos < 400W, si 100W se van a hacer encender el LED, queda muy poco para la bicicleta.



Entonces dos humanos saludables equivalen aproximadamente a un caballo saludable?


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 20, 2017)

palurdo dijo:


> Entonces dos humanos saludables equivalen aproximadamente a un caballo saludable?




........



........​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2017)

palurdo dijo:


> Entonces dos humanos saludables equivalen aproximadamente a un caballo saludable?



Sip, _*"En cantidad de patas"*_


----------



## juan47 (Abr 21, 2017)

Señor moderador, modereme
Es irresitible el chascarrillo
Entonces las siglas HP = Hopetas que larga es la cuesta?
Perdon la imtromision


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 21, 2017)

un caballo tiene varios hp? heee si. no dentro sino en medida de fuerza...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 21, 2017)

No, más o menos un caballo es un caballo.
En régimen permanente.
De pico, probablemente ande por los 4 o 5kW. Pero eso unos segundos 


Una persona más o menos puede "emitir" unos 250W en continuo. De pico, en plan arrancada de levantador de peso 1500 puede que más de 2000W pero eso solamente unos pocos muy pocos segundos.
En continuo a paso de paseo, no de entrenamiento una persona normal no entregará más de 100W.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola a todos ,?cuantos KW desahollaria Don Usain Bolt en 10s?.
Jo conosco dos "HP" : "Horse Power" y "Hewlett-Packard",  jajajajajajajajajaja.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola​ Y perdon por meter la cuchara​ Que tal seria la idea de usar un motor PAP ., como generador (alternador) ., con muchisima menos " friccion o freno "​ Un led de 100W ., lo veo un exageracion​ Pero un led de 10W o 20W ., seria mas logico ., y de una potencia nada despreciable​


----------



## AaronCamacho123 (Abr 22, 2017)

Jeje Talvez un led de 100w si es muy alocado
Pero haciendo unas pruebas con un motor DC de 12v llegue a obtener 35v y 800mha, mas que suficiente para un led de 10w, que talvez sea el que usare en este proyecto, faltaria hacerle pruebas a un dinamo para ver valores se podrian obtener
Tengo planeado utilizar un regulador 7824 para estabilizar la tension en 24v y cargar unos cuantos capacitores para mantener el led encendido un momento cuando la bici se detenga, aun estoy pensando en los valores.
Este seria el diagrama


----------



## analogico (Abr 22, 2017)

AaronCamacho123 dijo:


> Jeje Talvez un led de 100w si es muy alocado
> Pero haciendo unas pruebas con un motor DC de 12v llegue a obtener 35v y 800mha, mas que suficiente para un led de 10w, que talvez sea el que usare en este proyecto, faltaria hacerle pruebas a un dinamo para ver valores se podrian obtener
> Tengo planeado utilizar un regulador 7824 para estabilizar la tension en 24v y cargar unos cuantos capacitores para mantener el led encendido un momento cuando la bici se detenga, aun estoy pensando en los valores.
> Este seria el diagrama



el 7824  va a consumir 10 wats    solo regulando


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 22, 2017)

uc3845/3 en modo "Step que dios me ampare" así tenes una salida fija... muy loco?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2017)

Mala, muy mala idea usar un quema energías en un sistema con escasa energía disponible


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,?cuantos KW desahollaria Don Usain Bolt en 10s?.
> Jo conosco dos "HP" : "Horse Power" y "Hewlett-Packard",  jajajajajajajajajaja.
> !Saludos desde Brasil !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pues se puede calcular con bastante exactitud sabiendo lo que pesa y lo que tarda en recorrer 100m.
En esos 10s seguro que mas de 2kW probablemente 5kW o así. La pregunta es cuanto es capaz de mantener 1h seguida.

Como _Spain is diferent_, aquí no se usa el HP, se usa el CV que son 736W y no 745
Se ve que los caballos en España comían menos.
Pero así a bulto, 1CV = 1HP, "maromeno"


----------



## savad (Abr 29, 2017)

Bueno todo mundo asume que el tiene que generar la potencia para sostener el led encendido, que tal si buscamos mejor la solucion de proporcionar 3300ma @ 33V para trabajar el led de 100W.

Una solución (claro asumo que $$$ no es problema, para este proyecto), seria una bateria de carro (12V) alimentando un convertidor cd-cd (modo boost) para levantar el voltaje a 33Vdc y con limitador de corriente a los 3300mA que se necesitan ... y presto...!!!

La bateria podria sostener un viaje de ida-regreso hasta por 6 horas, claro entre mayor capacidad de la bateria ...mejor y se podria instalar en una parrilla en la parte delantera de la bici ... el peso es manejable y cualquier joven o adulto podrian tener aun buen control de la bici ... para reducir la longitud del cableado y minimizar las perdidas en la transmisión de la energía al led.

Para cargar la batería .... un cargador en casa, y como $$$ no es problema  ...solar para no contaminar.

Bueno suerte en el desarroyo ,,, y si te apedrean por deslumbrar a la gente ...no les eches la culpa


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2017)

Es que el enunciado de la pregunta dice expresamente sin batería.
Una batería almacena del orden de 500Wh lo que daría para una vez un uso de 5h y luego tiras la batería a la basura porque ya no carga. Si la aprecias no puedes descargar más de un 20 o con suerte 40%. Si la descargas más se deteriora, habría que ver las características concretas de la batería.
Eso son 1 o 2h de uso del led tumbamuros. Lo bueno es que antes de 1h seguro que ya te han apedreado por llevar ese láser quemaretinas por la carretera.
Lo malo es que una batería pesa del orden de 10~15kg y si me dan a elegir entre llevar 12kg de lastre o la dinamo de 100W dudaría.
En todo caso una batería de gel de las de alarma ue son de unos 7Ah que almacenan del orden de 100Wh lo que da un uso de 50Wh siendo optimista...
Corolario de nuevo, led de 5 o 10W como mucho muchísimo.

Si un foco de coche lleva una lámpara de incandescencia de 55W  no veo para que poner una led de 100 que equivaldrá a bulto como una de incandescencia de 500 o 1000W.


----------



## palurdo (Abr 29, 2017)

En YouTube además de los vídeos de quién hace la linterna "más larga", hace un tiempo, ahora no lo encuentro, vi un vídeo de uno que se hizo con dos COB de 100W un foco frontal para su bici de 200W. Lo hizo incluso con lentes direccionales para enfocar hacia adelante. Tenia dos posiciones, una que encendía al 10%, y la que encendía al máximo (algo así como cortas y largas). Aunque el las usaba al revés. Según el vídeo que grabó, conforme se acercaba un coche de frente "y no le quitaba las largas", el le enchufaba la máxima potencia y entonces veías como el coche comenzaba a dar bandazos y a pitar como un loco. Eso lo hizo con varios para echarse unas risas. Para matarlo vamos.

Luego está ese que con 10 leds se hizo un foco de 1000W, para alumbrar las nubes por la noche.

Un led de 10W con una buena lente, o incluso 2 leds, ya alumbran de sobra la carretera.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2017)

Depende de si quieres ir bajando a 50km/h entonces necesitarás uno de 10W
Pero a paso de ciclista de paseo 15~20 km/h con uno de 3W o así vas viendo de sobra el camino.
Pero insisto que es mas importante la óptica.


----------



## palurdo (Abr 29, 2017)

Si, si, el camino lo ves bien con 3W, pero también es interesante que si vas de noche por carretera un coche te vea desde lejos, en cualquier caso la óptica es fundamental.


----------



## savad (Abr 29, 2017)

Los compañeros del foro han argumentado con bastante razón que montar un
generador de 100W no es la mejor solución ...ya que el compa no es superman,
ni algo parecido.  Pero solo quiere quemar retinas en el camino con su bici..como
sabiamente comentas ... pero

Las baterias de descarga profunda  usadas generalmente en equipos marinos
y casas rodantes te las venden con diferentes capacidades en Amper-Hora
siendo el estandar 20 Hrs de descarga.
Asi una bateria de 120 AH puesta a descargar por 20 Horas continuas, te dara
  6 Amp x 20 Horas o 12V * 6 amp = 72W x hora
Pero la puedes descargar más agresivamente
asi que si la descargamos  a 120W x hora para tomar en cuenta 20W en perdidas
  120W / 12 V = 10 Amps -> 120ah @ 10 Amps de descarga  me dan 12 Horas
  de energia antes de que la tenga que cargar.

O como decia en mi anterior post un viaje de hasta 6 Horas-ida y 6 de regreso

Se podria usar la: 
http://www.batterytown.com/trojan-t...battery.html?gclid=CNLJ16rNytMCFUpNfgodME4HIw
Trojan T-1275 Deep Cycle Flooded Battery
Chemistry: Conventional (Wet Cell)
Rating: 12V 150Ah
Dimensions (LxWxH): 12.88 x 7.13 x 10.88 in.
Weight (lbs.): 82
Hazmat Class: Class 8, Spillable
Warranty: 18 Months


----------



## Scooter (May 1, 2017)

¿Y cuanto pesa esa batería?
Yo le pongo más o menos 15kg. Y si me dan a elegir entre llevar eso o pedalear 100W más elegiría ir andando.


----------



## dladystarlight (May 2, 2017)

Sigo preguntándome... Por que? Que necesidad hay??

Hasta 10w me parece algo desmesurado... Eso implicaría mover dos dinamos de 6w de las que hablábamos al principio...

Seguro que poder se puede... Pero..  Esos 10w en tecnología LED equivaldrían lumínicamente a 80w de incandescencia convencional aproximadamente... (Que alguien me corrija si mi conversión se desvía demasiado)... Creo que a las velocidades que se desplaza una bicicleta no necesita eso ni para ver ni para que la vean...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2017)

Las nuevas lámparas de luz alta y baja automotor son de 15 y 10 Watts respectivamente . . .


----------



## Zet@ (May 3, 2017)

Hola! Las lámparas Led para motos, o las que encontré para adaptar a la que tengo, son de 10 y 20 watts. Serian alta y baja. Son muy buenas en rendimiento. Pero aún así pierden bastante en calor. Ya que este modelo llevaba un generoso disipador por la parte posterior y hasta un pequeño cooler. Eso sí con muy buena visibilidad para el que conduce y buena respuesta cromática. Si veías un auto blanco, era blanco y no de color crema tirando al amarillo.



Eso si, nunca lo uses en una calle con mucho tránsito, porque el de adelante tuyo, ya sea que venga o vaya después de un rato, te va a tirar con lo primero que encuentre. La verdad la luz de estas lámparas es muy molesta y cansa. Su es que no te deja ciego. Por eso los autos de alta gama del tipo Audy o VMW incorporan todo un sistema que detecta lo que tengas por delante y orienta sus Leds para no incandilar a las personas, vehículos o animales mientras que el conductor no pierde detalle de todo lo que hay en el camino.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2017)

Por eso , para una bici , y la velocidad que desarrolla de noche , con 3 Watts estarías cómodo


----------



## savad (May 4, 2017)

Hoy me regalaron en el super una lampara a base de un led
de 12W, Trae base media (la estandard) para 120V 60Hz.
La destape y note que el diodo se alimenta a 12V @ 1A
trae un regulador switcheable @ Flyback muy sencillo.
De acuerdo al fabricante (optoLight) otorga 1100 lumens.
a una temperatura de 2700K. Asi que no molesta a las personas
por ser casi del mismo calor que un foco de 75W de filamento.
El disipador de calor sube a unos 28 ºC asi que no hay riesgo
de quemarse por un contacto accidental con el.

Lo Probe afuera con una bateria de 12 Vdc y me ilumina facilmente
unos 70m @ 120º Grados de difusión con un reflector parabolico
hechiso de un plato de cartón (bowl) forrado con papel aluminio.

Ahora solo buscar un alternador (dynamo) que nos de los 12W y quiza
puedas duplicar la idea (Costo hasta ahorita = 0,25 trumps )


----------



## yosimiro (May 4, 2017)

savad dijo:


> H
> La destape y note que el diodo se alimenta a 12V @ 1A
> 
> Ahora solo buscar un alternador (dynamo) que nos de los 12W y quiza
> puedas duplicar la idea (Costo hasta ahorita = 0,25 trumps )




Pero los alternadores de Bici, son de *6V*, *0,500A* *(3W)* o sea que *para eso ya necesitas cuatro*, y *uno solo ya hace "pesada"* la bici (dificulta el pedaleo).


Lo que me hace pensar.


¿Leiste la primera respuesta en este tópico?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2017)

Para complicarla podria hacerse un duplicador con un par de díodos y capacitores , medir si no necesita regulación , ya que duplicará el valor pico 6Vrms x √2 = 8,48 Vpico menos los díodos . . . 8,48 Vp x 2 = 17 Vdc - 1,2 V = 15,8Vdc

Se obtendrian 200 mA


----------



## savad (May 4, 2017)

Estoy de acuerdo ...No encuentro un dynamo comercial de 12W (12V@1Amp) el que mas se le aproxima
es de 6W ...y esta caro. Asi que a experimentar y hacer el mio.

Estoy haciendo experimentos con un motor de 12dc @ 5Amp @ 1200rpm utilizandolo como generador
le he puesto un transmision hechiza para adaptarle por bandas al eje de la rueda de atras. Hasta el momento me ha dado buen resultado. Logro obtener la corriente para iluminar la lampara al 100%. Tube que modificar el diseño (entrada 120Vac-60Hz) por uno de 0-16Vdc(lo que me da el motor a máxima velocidad que mis piernas pueden pedalear) y le agregue una pequeña bateria para almacenar el exceso y aprovecharlo cuando mis piernas no dan para más.

Aunque solo un día de prueba .... los resultados son alentadores .... y ahora agregarle un PIC16F54 para 
flashear una serie de 24 leds de alta intencidad para la luz trasera.

Pero encontre este dynamo ... ver pdf en Ingles de una compañia alemana que clama tener un dynamo de 20W @ 12V ... ahora a esperar por su cotización para ver cuanto $$$$ cuesta.

Y a los que les interese .... hay un producto novedoso que usa un dynamo basado en eddy-currents ... sin contacto mecánico entre el dynamo y la llanta  les dejo el link para que vean el video
Realmente muy buena ídea
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dynamodirk/magnic-light-get-new-energy

y el sitio web de la compañia para ver como trabaja y fotos y videos del interior del dynamo
www.magniclight.com/en/

El sexto video es el interesante (selecciona la sexta cajita en el video de presentación)


----------



## AaronCamacho123 (May 6, 2017)

Tal vez tienen razón y es MUUUY complicado usar dynamos para encender un led de 100w
Pero que tal si en lugar de usar dynamos utilizo baterías como fuente de alimentación? pienso usar baterías recargables 18650, el problema es que no quiero conectarlas en serie ya que seria un lío recargarlas, lo que se me ocurrió fue conectar unas 4 en paralelo, luego que estas alimentaran a un ladrón de julios para aumentar al voltaje que necesita nuestro led. La idea de conectarlas en paralelo es para que se facilite cargarla nuevamente con un modulo de carga y descarga.
Las pilas que pienso utilizar son como estas.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-554243989-bateria-modelo18650-pila-9800-mah-litio-ion-37v-recargable-_JM_
¿Cren que sea posible?
Quiero encender un led de 100w a modo de experimento, tal vez  para usarlo cuando va*y*a al campo no para causar accidentes en las calles


----------



## juancanext (May 15, 2017)

Buenas noches, para elevar la tensión  con buena eficiencia pueden usar un circuito Xl6009 ,yo  los he utilizado para elevar la tensión de una batería de laptop a 12voltios  , funcionan realmente muy bien y son a  bajo costo,  toca evaluar la disponibilidad, el mercado aca en Colombia esta lleno de circuitos ,sensores ,fuentes ya ensamblados que simplifican muchas cosas.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 12, 2017)

o el conocido mc34063A 
no tiene nada de malo ponerlas/cargarlas en serie!
Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2017)

Si tiene si. Tarde o temprano se desequilibran y algo hay que hacer para solucionarlo.


----------



## svartahrid (Jun 20, 2017)

Recuerdo en las bicis del gimnasio, las cuales tenian lector de potencia, llegue a generar picos de 800w, eso en los denominados "sprints", de unos 25 segundos mas o menos, en esos tiempos me empleaba a fondo con rutinas de ejercicios para todo el cuerpo. 

Tu sigue con tu idea del generador de 100 watts, aunque por conveniencia deberas construir uno que sea muy eficiente utilizando imanes de neodimio, e instalarlo en la llanta de atras como si fuera una especie de freno de disco, una vez vi un video en youtube donde hacian uno, aunque no recuerdo mas. Te va a frenar un poco, no mucho realmente, pero ni que fueras un enclenque no? ademas eso no te va a matar, si no mas bien fotalecer.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 20, 2017)

Yo recuerdo el día que una monitora de spinning se vino a dar una vuelta* en bici. 
Llegó a casa porque la empujamos medio recorrido. Ya no volvió nunca mas, no se por qué.

* Unos 30km en  llano, solo unos repechos flojos, ritmo de "agüelos" con bicis de montaña y gente en el grupo por encima de los 60 años, nada de puertos de montaña ni viento ni lluvia, ni alforjas con material.   Si se llega a venir a las salidas de fin de semana con 200km, 1000m o mas de desnivel y bici de 25kg (comida, agua, saco de dormir, abrigo etc)... 
Tampoco es lo mismo entrenar que viajar.

Corolario: de la bici estática a la bici con ruedas hay "algo" de diferencia.
Opino que 100W es entre el 30 y el 50% o mas de la energía que se aporta. Una barbaridad inasumible.
Aunque lo bueno de tenr una opinión es que se puede cambiar.


----------



## Agustinw (Jun 21, 2017)

Yo tenía un dinamo (en realidad alternador) de esos pequeños que alimentaba una lampara de unos 12v 10w y cuando ponías en contacto el dinamo con la rueda se resentía bastante en la fuerza que habia que hacer al pedalear :/ igual yo soy flaquito, quizás a alguien con más peso y fuerza no le afecte de ese modo.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jun 21, 2017)

Disculpen ...pero nadie se planteó que al dejar de pedalear, la luz deja de existir?, p. eje. semáforo, detenidas espontáneas, y un largo etc???
Hace un año le armé a un amigo un led frontal de 10W (es lo que tenía a mano) montado en un pequeño disipador de chipset de PC de unos 3x3cm (aprox). Estos led´s trabajan a un régimen de 900mA lo cual me decidió disminuir la corriente a un máximo entre 200-250mA lo cual dió muy buén resultado en cuanto al control del calor, prácticamente trabaja frío. Para la luz posterior, armé una pequeña luminaria de 4 series de 5 leds rojos de 5mm de alto brillo (creo que a 12mA por serie). Todo eso alimentado con una pequeña batería de gel plomo de 12V - 5Ah ubicada con prescintos entre el asiento y el portaequipaje. Les aseguro que a la noche, en ciudad, esta configuración es visible casi 300mts y la batería solo pesa cerca de 1/2 Kg

https://www.google.com.ar/imgres?im...c_UAhWJQ5AKHaaQC4sQMwghKAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Scooter (Jun 21, 2017)

Pues eso ya lo hemos dicho, un led de 3W es mas que suficiente.
Tu led de 10W mas o menos estará trabajando a 3W ya que le das algo menos de un tercio de la corriente mientras que la tensión se mantiene mas o menos constante.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jun 21, 2017)

Hoy tuve suerte y logré tomar un par de fotos con la cámara del celular...me olvidé decir que le puse un interruptor que enciende ambas luces en forma simultánea y un puerto para cargador de batería


----------

